# Yellow blotches



## dennae123 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have a Fuji FinePix S3200.  It is one year old.  It took great pictures until recently when I started getting yellow blotches on my pictures.  You can see the yellow spots on the LCD screen also.  Here is an example.  




I have reset the camera, played with the settings and am having to luck.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Sharon


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like very high ISO in low light conditions. Outdoor shots have the same problem ?


----------



## Mully (Dec 12, 2012)

What ISO ..... does it do this at all ISO?


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

Mully said:


> What ISO ..... does it do this at all ISO?


It's OK to tell me, that I am wrong, but you better know the right answer.


----------



## sm4him (Dec 12, 2012)

timor said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > What ISO ..... does it do this at all ISO?
> ...




:raisedbrow:
I don't think he was telling you that you were wrong. I think he was asking the OP what ISO they were using, and whether they get this same result at ANY ISO.


----------



## dennae123 (Dec 12, 2012)

I tried to upload the 2nd photo so you could see the difference but for some reason the upload is failing thank you again.


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

You just might be right. Every day I learn something new about English language. Sorry for my faux pas.


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

dennae123 said:


> I tried to upload the 2nd photo so you could see the difference but for some reason the upload is failing thank you again.


Now maybe some shot from outdoor ? It just looks like lots of noise, maybe battery is not delivering the proper voltage.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2012)

Camera Maker: FUJIFILM
Camera Model: FinePix S3200
Image Date: 2000-01-01 00:01:20 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 4.3mm
Aperture: f/3.1
Exposure Time: 0.022 s (1/45)
*ISO equiv: 6400*
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: program (Auto)
White Balance: Manual
Light Source: Cool White Fluorescent
Flash Fired: No (enforced)
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Digital Camera FinePix S3200 Ver1.02


Thar be the problem.  You've pushed the camera to it's limit, which, for it's class, is far beyond what it is capable of doing well.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 12, 2012)

timor said:


> Mully said:
> 
> 
> > What ISO ..... does it do this at all ISO?
> ...



Forum etiquette 104:  If you're answering the OP, no quote is needed.  If you're responding to a post other than the OP, then you quote that post.


----------



## timor (Dec 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > Mully said:
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## Mayo (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm getting the same thing with my d3100.. But mine started right out of the box new. And it's across all ISO's. but mines blue blotches.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 21, 2014)

Note that this is an old thread.
You might be better served both by starting your own thread and posting the same details asked above and pictures.

Does this happen with all lenses and at all iso?
Can you see blue blur in eyepiece or just on image?  on lcd?


----------



## Mayo (Jan 21, 2014)

The_Traveler said:


> Note that this is an old thread.
> You might be better served both by starting your own thread and posting the same details asked above and pictures.
> 
> Does this happen with all lenses and at all iso?
> Can you see blue blur in eyepiece or just on image?  on lcd?



Yeah I know is an old post. I've searched the forum for anything that resembles the problem I have. And this is as close as I could find. I'm getting the same blotches as the OP but only blue. Thank you for replying and be on the lookout for a new thread. I want to take some test pics for y'all to see at different ISO's.. I'll explain more in the new thread.


----------



## Ted_Wideman (Jan 21, 2014)

They're right. It's most probably because you set the ISO to its highest, with poor lighting. I've tried doing this the first time I had my own camera, and my shots were terrible. Maybe this one would work: if you don't want direct light in your shots, perhaps a proper source would be the lights from adjacent rooms. Or maybe you can buy an external flash and just let its light "bounce" to your subject? Hope that helped!


----------

